# Harlem Shake: Miami Heat Edition



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> LeBron James ‏@KingJames
> A King James and @DwyaneWade aka W.O.W productions. http://gohe.at/HEATHarlemShake







:laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:laugh: I came to post this. Definitely worthy of it's own thread.

So much win here. Can anyone find Battier though? I'd love to know who the Horsetronaut is.

Birdman looks terrifying, and I can't stop laughing at Bosh and UD.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I think I've figured it out: Battier is the Horsetronaut. Joel is in the cart being pushed. Miller is pushing the cart. That covers everybody.

P.S. IT'S GONE VIRAL! 4th US trend on Twitter.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We're so loaded with awesome .gif's now.


















































I'd love to know where they got some of these props. Like Ray's boots, or Cole's outfit.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So many awesome gifs to choose from. I think Rio in the Mario outfit is probably the best for when he does something praise worthy :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron's faces throughout are just hilarious :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah my initial favorite part was LeBron's crazy Burger King smile when the beat drops. He looks deranged. :rotf:

Would love to see the look on Riley's face walking in on filming this.

Love that Birdman is the featured guy at the start. We have the best lockerroom in the league. Would've been funny to see this criticized on ESPN two years ago.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Jace said:


> I think I've figured it out: Battier is the Horsetronaut.





> @*ShaneBattier*  #*Horsetronaut*


Great minds think alike.

For some reason UD reminds me of the kid from Big Daddy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

It was only a matter of time until someone photoshopped trollbron in...










:laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And I just now noticed birdman just standing in the back of the room :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:lol:

Yeah didn't notice Birdman there until I watched it on my computer. That's now one of my favorite parts. Whoever directed this is a genius.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bahaha I didnt notice him either, that's hilarious!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh continues to grow on me in this. Can't stop watching.

This is only the 2nd Harlem Shake video I've seen, with some baseball team's being the other. While this doesn't make me regret not getting into the craze earlier, it's pretty awesome. Man, I'm gonna miss this team when it's over.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

You should watch the UGA swim team harlem shake vid. All under water.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

May've seen a clip of that before I knew what it was actually.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

This is great, the raps have one too. But this is so much better. Actually my fav harlem shake dance...and not because its the HEat.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Only been 6 hours since its been posted and the vid already has over 1.1 million views


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Something was telling me SC would highlight it, but I couldn't quite picture them doing it. They did. May go down as the most "viral" Shake vid.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Just noticed LeBron does the trollbron face at the very end. He knows!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No doubt. I've seen him make that face a few times now.

btw, the vid is now up to 1.8 million views. 

Randomly stumbled upon this harlem shake vid full of Heat fans


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Maybe I'm just old and cranky but it seems like every new meme that makes the rounds is exponentially more annoying than the last.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Harlem Shake is definitely played out, but the Heat put together a fabulous effort. Definite winner.

If you're doing it at this point it better be awesome and that was.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Floods said:


> Maybe I'm just old and cranky but it seems like every new meme that makes the rounds is exponentially more annoying than the last.


My thoughts exactly. Found this one entertaining though, since I'm familiar with the participants.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

I just wish Ray would have dressed up in Jesus robes. It probably would not have gone over very well though lol...

Well done, Heat. Well done.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Vid is closing in on 26 million views mg:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

WUT


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lol wtf. Damn, the whole team be trollin' hard now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Now over 31 million views. Insane.

In-Arena vid from the T-Wolves. Played during the Heat game






:laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @*mdotbrown*  The Wolves Shake video was nice, but lets not act like the same one wasnt made a month ago. It has 5 million views: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=C4ZxszoeCiU …


Come original Minny!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This video is like an _I Spy_ book. Anyone catch Mike sippin' on a Let It Fly at the beginning? It's the subtle touches.


----------

